# Ticking sound after shutting engine off



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

SamDrew said:


> Just bought a used 2014 Chevy Cruz not the many miles and lately after I shut the car off the engine been making some ticking sound ...I don't know what it is..does anybody know ?


Oil draining down. Parts settling.

Normal stuff.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Most common noisemaker is the exaust system contracting as it cools......tick, tick, ping, tick, ping and so on.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

So what explains a clock like ticking under the open hood on a car that hasn't even been started in over a day? It lasted maybe a minute before stopping. 2018 Cruze LT Hatchback.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a whine noise that goes for a few minutes ?


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

NHIA said:


> So what explains a clock like ticking under the open hood on a car that hasn't even been started in over a day? It lasted maybe a minute before stopping. 2018 Cruze LT Hatchback.


Two later thoughts. 
1) If I had enemies I should have ran fast before the bomb timer went off.
2) Possibly an analog timer shutting off interior lights since I'd just had the driver door open to pop the hood release?


----------



## 19Diesel (Mar 26, 2021)

Mine squeeks/whines for about 2-4 minutes in short burst EVERY time I shut it off. I call it "the puppy under the hood," because it sounds like a puppy whimpering.

Dealer "could not duplicate"....even though, as I said, it happens EVERY TIME I shut the car off. 

Found video of guy jumping out of his cruze and recording same noise. Apparently it is the turbo fan or something shutting down.

Never caused a problem, just weird.




Diamond193 said:


> I have a whine noise that goes for a few minutes ?


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

19Diesel said:


> Mine squeeks/whines for about 2-4 minutes in short burst EVERY time I shut it off. I call it "the puppy under the hood," because it sounds like a puppy whimpering.
> 
> Dealer "could not duplicate"....even though, as I said, it happens EVERY TIME I shut the car off.
> 
> ...


Yea I never figured it out. I think its somthing with the radio


----------

